# Yet another Edgestar 28 Build!



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi everyone!

So, thanks to the tip on the forum I ended up getting an open box edgestar 28. I simply love this thing so far - a lot larger than I was expecting but hopefully more than enough room for years to come. Mine does have a few black marks on the door that I can not get off, but unless your looking for it you don't see it. I am still debating on painting the door - time will tell.










So I got it in and due to the location of where I am putting this, the door had to change.



















And now its soon to be final resting place. I have my baking soda, water, towels, newspaper and kitty litter ready to go!










Thanks again for the heads up!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

nice! looks like a proper resting place for some fine cigars, what will you do about shelving?


----------



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

I am going to go through forest - just debating on what I want right now. I really like the cocobolo and if I paint the door I think it would look pretty good with what I already have set up - but the question is that I am anticipating this to be my 'longer term' humidor, will it make any difference what wood is on the face of the drawers?

I would like to go with a 2 shelf, 3 drawer ( one oversized with the fake bottom ) so that I can hide my kitty litter at the bottom haha!

I see some of the different options he offers -do you recommend the rear vent option? It makes sense but not 100% sure yet.


----------



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmm - so I guess I am doing something wrong HA!

I did the baking soda clean out job - twice. Stuffed with news paper and left overnight - left door open during the day, jammed news paper in at night. I have been doing this for the past couple of days and the inside still has a very faint plastic smell to it. Do you all get a 100% neutral odor or did you get to the 90% and then start stocking it with empty boxes?

I should be ordering my shelves and drawers next paycheck, just want to do this the proper way if possible haha.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## chef-zorba (Aug 5, 2011)

Not the same but maybe..

My coolers went through the same treatment and still had a very slight cooler smell. I then loaded it with cedar trays and started to basically season it. After 3 days it smelled like a dream!


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

I started by using distilled vinegar. I let it dry and washed it out with distilled water. Then I filled with newspaper and ran for a day. It still smelled. I then washed with a dawn liquid (don't remmber what it was, but I only used a little in warm water. After then I used baking soda. I let that dry, washed it out with warm distilled water, and now no smell! It took 3 days total.


----------



## tysalem (Dec 31, 2011)

My Vinotemp had a very faint plastic smell when I got it, but I didn't worry about it too much. Once I loaded all my boxes and cigars inside, it smelled exactly like a humidor should. I wouldn't worry about the faint smell. It will become masked by the wonderful smell of cigars. :thumb:


----------



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

Heck yeah! That means today I get to punch some holds in some boxes, fill it with kitty litter and then start placing empty boxes on the metal shelves. Every little bit helps right?

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## tysalem (Dec 31, 2011)

The Cigar Nut said:


> Heck yeah! That means today I get to punch some holds in some boxes, fill it with kitty litter and then start placing empty boxes on the metal shelves. Every little bit helps right?
> 
> Thanks again everyone!


It's so exciting finding a new home for your cigars, isn't it?  I was so happy when I set up my Vinotemp. Now I have the ability to buy cigars by the box and actually have a place to store them.


----------



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

Time for another update. I have a couple boxes in there now with some shot glasses full of water. I am trying to get things a little more stable-ish but I realize that when I get my drawers and shelves from Forrest that I will be doing this whole process over. Maybe I can permeate the plastic with some of the cedar. Anyhoo - its been a very fun project so far!























































And then my kitty litter at the bottom


----------



## tysalem (Dec 31, 2011)

It's coming along quite nicely! You should be able get the RH to where you want fairly soon. Mine was stabilized after just two days. My wineador is smaller at only 12 bottles though. Keep up the good work! :thumb:


----------



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

alright - so I obviously have no idea what I'm doing haha!

Had everything in the wineador for about a week, humidity holding steady around 65%. Got my Xikar digital hygrometer in and put it at the bottom, everything is looking good but temp says 75 - okay, time to plug this thing in for good. I originally let it run plugged in for 24 hours with newspaper inside and had no smell. This morning I go downstairs and pop open the door - and it smells like it did when I first got it... allll kinds of plastic smell. The temp ( set on the warmest setting ) was also down to 59...

I am ordering my shelves and drawers tomorrow from Forrest so I do have a few weeks to a month to get things taken care of, I just don't know what direction to go from here.

Any advice is greatly appreciated!

Thank you,
David


----------



## tysalem (Dec 31, 2011)

The Cigar Nut said:


> alright - so I obviously have no idea what I'm doing haha!
> 
> Had everything in the wineador for about a week, humidity holding steady around 65%. Got my Xikar digital hygrometer in and put it at the bottom, everything is looking good but temp says 75 - okay, time to plug this thing in for good. I originally let it run plugged in for 24 hours with newspaper inside and had no smell. This morning I go downstairs and pop open the door - and it smells like it did when I first got it... allll kinds of plastic smell. The temp ( set on the warmest setting ) was also down to 59...
> 
> ...


I bet once the unit was turned on, the fans inside blew around some more of the plastic smell that was hidden somewhere in the back. I'm surprised by the temperature. I've heard most people say that when put on the highest temp setting, it usually holds right around 70 degrees. The cooling part of my Vinotemp was broken when I got it, so I don't even try plugging it in. I freeze all of my cigars before they go in, so I don't worry about the temperature.


----------



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

A little bit of an update - I have had a few boxes and such in the wineador for the past 3 weeks - the smell of plastic is gone and the humidity is holding at 70-71. Here is my issue though - the temperature has been a butt to regulate. 4 days without running the cooler, it got up to 72 ( a little dangerous IMO ) and when I plug it in, it gets down to 55-60 - a little low IMO. Is that low of a temperature alright or should I invest in an ETC to regulate it in the mid 60's?


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

I am curious. What's the Oliva box with the metal screen inside for?
Also, for what it's worth, I always found with the couple of wine coolers I had that the temperature inside the cigar boxes and/or humidors was a couple of degrees higher than the temperature in the unit itself.


----------



## nishdog007 (Oct 27, 2011)

ghe said:


> I am curious. *What's the Oliva box with the metal screen inside for?*
> Also, for what it's worth, I always found with the couple of wine coolers I had that the temperature inside the cigar boxes and/or humidors was a couple of degrees higher than the temperature in the unit itself.


Ditto... but looking good so far!!...


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

I have the same cooler and it sits at 62-63deg on the warmest setting. Probably this weekend I'll start preparing it for the drawers I ordered from Forest. I bought the Ronco ETC-111000-000 temperature controller and a APC ups since I get a lot of power surges here and don't want the cooler or ETC to get fried. I'll be setting the temp on the ETC around 67deg. I'm still thinking about what to do if I have any condensation issues. I'm probably worrying about nothing though. :smoke:


----------



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

The metal mesh is to keep the kitty litter in - I ended up cutting the holes a little too big and the metal mesh was just the right size to keep everything in. Going to keep kitty litter at the bottom, middle and top to help regulate the humidity better and thought instead of having a plastic tub with the litter, I could hide it in the area I will be putting other boxes.

Is it bad to keep cigars at a temperature in the low 60s? I'm just worried about 70-72 going up to 73-75 then going up and up - lol.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

The Cigar Nut said:


> The metal mesh is to keep the kitty litter in - I ended up cutting the holes a little too big and the metal mesh was just the right size to keep everything in. Going to keep kitty litter at the bottom, middle and top to help regulate the humidity better and thought instead of having a plastic tub with the litter, I could hide it in the area I will be putting other boxes.
> 
> Is it bad to keep cigars at a temperature in the low 60s? I'm just worried about 70-72 going up to 73-75 then going up and up - lol.


I thought that might be it. You might want to check at a craft shop and ask about plastic sheets with holes in them. I can't remember what they're called but I think they're used for crocheting or some kind of needlework. They are very inexpensive. I'm just thinking plastic could be a better option so there would be no chance of rust.


----------



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

so - the never ending issues with this wineador. I guess I got the dud of the bunch haha. When running for 48 hours, humidity down to 52 ( fixable ) but temp down to 55... IMO this is far too cold for longer storage. Looks like I'll be buying a thermo controller - any recommendations?


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

how cold do you have the thermo on the cooler?


----------



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

Maybe is it an ETS? I have seen it on a couple of builds - they attach it to the back and have a sensor inside to regulate the temperature. I have it on the warmest setting and it hits 55 - what do you do for yours?


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

i have it on the warmest and it sits around 64-66. do you have one of those Ronco ETC-111000-000 temperature controller?


----------



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

I do not but I am thinking about getting one but at 50 bucks I want to make sure I am getting the right thing haha.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

Well that is what everyone uses. I know some ppl use the pre wired one too.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

I would suggest putting a thermometer inside your boxes and/or humidors in the cooler to see what it is registering. Often, it will be quite a few degrees higher than the temperature inside the cabinet as a whole.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Looking really good man!

How did you score the open box edgestar? Im looking to jump to a wine cooler but cant afford a new one right now.

Jim


----------



## Tastyca (May 3, 2012)

*surprized thanks*

Your comments are very appreciated


----------



## roaster (Jun 12, 2011)

NICE WORK! Can't wait to see that beauty all stocked up and proper like! Please keep us updated!


----------



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

Woo hoo! Looks like things are finally going the way they should. Temperature control has been put in, riding good at 66-67 degrees, humidity is slowly climbing ( seasoning the drawers right now, give or take 63-64% rh ) and I hope to start stocking it up within the next couple days, maybe a week at tops. Thanks again to everyone with the tips, hints, tricks and money/life saving advice! Words can not express it.









For those of you who were hit by my bombs a few months ago - I am getting back into the game : ) I will finally be adding my address into my profile, but be warned, I am squirrel...


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Beautiful! Those drawers just make that wine cooler look like it was made to be a humidor


----------



## Kruz (May 4, 2012)

Very sharp looking. This does not look home made.


----------



## psu00tj (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks sweet. Hopefully my drawers will be here soon!


----------

